# I think paul gilbert is buckethead



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 14, 2007)

man, i'v never seen this guy play till now, and he fuckin rocks!!! i swear hes buckethead, watchin that vid of them in the nasa outfits, his hands look like bucketheads, hes stances do, and most of all, his playing does


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 14, 2007)

Well he's not Buckethead. Might as well lock this thread up now


----------



## dpm (Apr 14, 2007)

He's not, Buckethead is apparently Brian Carroll. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckethead

They're both killer players, but personality-wise there's a big musical distinction. Does that make sense? Probably not. Gilbert is neat, precise, almost surgical. Buckethead has a sloppy, nasty edge. His albums tend to be a little rough, like the focus is on getting it done rather than perfection. That's how it looks to me, anyway  I just can't imagine Gilbert's personality releasing a Buckethead album.


----------



## Vince (Apr 14, 2007)

paul gilbert is not buckethead.

Paul Gilbert is Paul Gilbert. El Paulo Loco. The Crazy Fist. 

Buckethead, however, is a guy with a bucket....on his head. 







































NUDE MAN


----------



## Alpo (Apr 14, 2007)

Not again...


----------



## Leon (Apr 14, 2007)

Buckethead = Brian Carroll. although, it seems apparent that Buckethead has watched Gilbert's tech vids.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 14, 2007)

Buckethead has had lessons with Paul Gilbert aaaaaaages ago that might be where the sound similarities come from but I don't think they're the same person 

http://www.bingeandgrab.com/thisisbuckethead.html


----------



## Adam (Apr 14, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Buckethead has had lessons with Paul Gilbert aaaaaaages ago that might be where the sound similarities come from but I don't think they're the same person
> 
> http://www.bingeandgrab.com/thisisbuckethead.html



That and Bucket head is around 6'6 in height and I know Paul Gilbert isnt


----------



## Jeff (Apr 14, 2007)

Adam said:


> That and Bucket head is around 6'6 in height and I know Paul Gilbert isnt



Damn close though. Paul Gilbert is damn tall.


----------



## Steve (Apr 14, 2007)

Buckethead was raised in a chicken coop by chickens.


Paul Gilbert was raised in a chicken coop by Mr. & Mrs. Gilbert.



Paul Gilbert is not Buckethead.


----------



## Chris (Apr 14, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Buckethead has had lessons with Paul Gilbert aaaaaaages ago that might be where the sound similarities come from but I don't think they're the same person
> 
> http://www.bingeandgrab.com/thisisbuckethead.html



 Well at least that settles the whole "Is Kareem Abdul-Jabbar really Buckethead" argument.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Apr 14, 2007)

Chris said:


> Well at least that settles the whole "Is Kareem Abdul-Jabbar really Buckethead" argument.



It was a question that was plaguing me...thought I'd share it with others and put the kabash on it once and for all.  lol


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 14, 2007)

i didnt really think it was him, but i really do see alot of similarities in their playing styles


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have the actual confirmation that Buckethead is Brian Carrol well here it is ..
in one of my old ass Guitar World Magazines ( 1989 jun issue ) Mike Varney had Brian Carrol in his home town hero's spotlight .I will upload the interview as soon as i get my Scanner ..hope I help put this to rest .


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 15, 2007)

You mean this?


----------



## Allen Garrow (Apr 15, 2007)

A friend of mine went to GIT back in the mid 80's when Paul first started out as an instructor. Brian was in fact instructed by Paul. According to Scott Brian was an odd charecter to say the least. I may have to do some asking around but there was some controversy over who really invented the "buckethead" charecter. I'll will try to remember to get some names if I can,,, but I was told that there was a tall chinese player at GIT who refered to himself as "Ching-vay" ( a play on yngwie? ). It was said that he was the original bucket toting freak,,,,but decided against the bucket. Having seen many interviews with buckethead it doesn't seem like he will ever get out of charecter long enough to actually answer any real questions so this may just remain a mystery.....

~A


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> You mean this?



 Exactly !!! 

I guess I'm not the only one that keeps old ass guitar magazines   
could you tel me the year on that Mag... & the date too , I was searching last night for it but couldn't find it ...maybe my wife got tired and burn't all of my old mag's ....


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 15, 2007)

One more thing if you read closely in his influences guess who pop's up ..........Shawn Lane ...even back then he was a GOD !!! R.I.P Shawn may you Shred in Heaven .


----------



## Jeff (Apr 15, 2007)

Buckethead is an awesome player, but his music and his schtick don't do anything for me. PG is a better player IMO, and his music is way, way ahead.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Apr 15, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Buckethead has had lessons with Paul Gilbert aaaaaaages ago that might be where the sound similarities come from but I don't think they're the same person
> 
> http://www.bingeandgrab.com/thisisbuckethead.html


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 15, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> You mean this?



It's a conspiracy! I conspiracy I tells ya! The damn Freemasons just want ya to believe that Brian Carroll is Buckethead to distract people from the _real_ reason he was created! I have it on good authority that Brian Carroll in fact died years ago in an extremely suspicious tractor accident!

EVERYTHING YOU HAVE BEEN TOLD IS A LIE!!!!


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 15, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> It's a conspiracy! I conspiracy I tells ya! The damn Freemasons just want ya to believe that Brian Carroll is Buckethead to distract people from the _real_ reason he was created! I have it on good authority that Brian Carroll in fact died years ago in an extremely suspicious tractor accident!
> 
> EVERYTHING YOU HAVE BEEN TOLD IS A LIE!!!!



 
not certain about that ..but it's funny


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 15, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> Exactly !!!
> 
> I guess I'm not the only one that keeps old ass guitar magazines
> could you tel me the year on that Mag... & the date too , I was searching last night for it but couldn't find it ...maybe my wife got tired and burn't all of my old mag's ....



I really wish I had that magazine actually. This is from some a geocities website dedicated to un-masking Buckethead though.


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2007)

Ironically, "Buckethead unmasked" is one of the top searches that brings people to sevenstring.org.  

Gilbert's definitely NOT Buckethead.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 16, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> You mean this?



Jesus-Christ, what is it with the 12 inch-long pinky finger???!!!??
That looks alien-like


----------



## Pauly (Apr 16, 2007)

[email protected] pic.


----------



## fathead (Apr 16, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> It's a conspiracy! I conspiracy I tells ya! The damn Freemasons just want ya to believe that Brian Carroll is Buckethead to distract people from the _real_ reason he was created! I have it on good authority that Brian Carroll in fact died years ago in an extremely suspicious tractor accident! EVERYTHING YOU HAVE BEEN TOLD IS A LIE!!!!



Close, but you're actually a little off on that. It was the Knights of Malta who used an ancient ritual they got from the Thule Society to reanimate the corpse of Brian Carroll and put it under the control of a demon they found swimming around Santorini. And that tractor accident was made possible by a wetworks team working for Ross Perot and a shadowy Rhodes Scholar called "The Thinker".


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Apr 16, 2007)

knights of malta!! damn i always miss that question on jepoardy!


----------



## Drew (Apr 16, 2007)

Pauly said:


> [email protected] pic.



That's way before photoshop, dude = that's a straight-up fake finger extension.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 16, 2007)

fathead said:


> Close, but you're actually a little off on that. It was the Knights of Malta who used an ancient ritual they got from the Thule Society to reanimate the corpse of Brian Carroll and put it under the control of a demon they found swimming around Santorini. And that tractor accident was made possible by a wetworks team working for Ross Perot and a shadowy Rhodes Scholar called "The Thinker".



Bah! You're not looking at the big picture! The Knights of Malta, the Masons, the Templars, the Rosicrucians...they're all in the employ of the demon chickens from Sirius! Everything comes back to them!


----------



## Rick (Apr 16, 2007)

DelfinoPie said:


> Buckethead has had lessons with Paul Gilbert aaaaaaages ago that might be where the sound similarities come from but I don't think they're the same person
> 
> http://www.bingeandgrab.com/thisisbuckethead.html



I can now sleep better knowing that Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Michael Jackson, and Howard Stern aren't Buckethead.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 16, 2007)

I think Doogie is in fact Justin Timberlake.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Apr 16, 2007)

playstopause said:


> I think Doogie is in fact Justin Timberlake.



    maybe


----------

